# Psychopsiella limminghei



## naoki (Oct 4, 2017)

I got this from Floralia in spring 2016. It's been growing quickly, but this is the first bloom.

Here is a link to my Orchid Borealis blog post about this species. One would guess that this monotypic genus is related to Psychopsis, but it may not be (there is a possibility that it might be closer to Trichopilia). I briefly talked about the recent data about the phylogeny of this group in the blog post.




Psychopsiella limminghei (column) on Flickr




Psychopsiella limminghei on Flickr




Psychopsiella limminghei (plant) on Flickr


----------



## e-spice (Oct 4, 2017)

Nicely grown and beautifully photographed. I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2017)

An amazing sculpture by Mother Nature! Leaves are interesting, also.


----------



## abax (Oct 4, 2017)

I love your posts Naoki. There a new surprise and education in every post. This bloom is fantastic in the
literal sense of the word!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Oct 5, 2017)

Excellent culture. Congrats


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice, always impressive to see the different species. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2017)

The creeping habit and the mottled leaves are cute..


----------



## naoki (Oct 6, 2017)

I was looking at the photo from 1.5 years ago, and I noticed something interesting. I'm guessing that the oldest two leaves (right side) are from the original plant, and they are mottled now. But when I see the photo these leaves didn't have much pattern. So the pattern seems to change plastically with the environment (I might be wrong, though).


----------



## fibre (Oct 6, 2017)

This plant is an artwork now!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 6, 2017)

A fascinating and attractive species. I'll read the blog post in more detail later, but I didn't see hybridization in the past as a possible explanation for the mis-matched relationship between nuclear and chloroplast DNA. A Trichopilia x Psychopsis (or their ancestral lines) cross would put Psychopsis-type nuclear DNA with Trichopilia-type chloroplast DNA. Then you have a starting point that could lead in many directions for a stable chromosome count and physical adaptations unlike either genus.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2017)

Very nice. Once Andy in cali sold me a 19 growth one and for a little while it flowered on every third growth

The gentleman from Brazil who vends at the sepos show agreed with observation that they really like soft tree fern fiber mounts, if you can find it. They don't like to stay moist near the pseudo bulbs but a little at the further end of the roots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Oct 8, 2017)

You have lots of lovley and unusual plants congrats on another stunner.


----------



## naoki (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorry, I forgot to reply, Kirk.

Good point, ancient hybridization can cause the contradiction between two genes. Since they appeared to have speciated quite rapidly, it would be difficult to differentiate the two hypotheses even with genomic scale data.



PaphMadMan said:


> A fascinating and attractive species. I'll read the blog post in more detail later, but I didn't see hybridization in the past as a possible explanation for the mis-matched relationship between nuclear and chloroplast DNA. A Trichopilia x Psychopsis (or their ancestral lines) cross would put Psychopsis-type nuclear DNA with Trichopilia-type chloroplast DNA. Then you have a starting point that could lead in many directions for a stable chromosome count and physical adaptations unlike either genus.



Thank you for the tips, Charles!


----------

